# Español de puro bruto...



## Coccibella

¡Hola a todos! soy nueva del forum...
Estoy traduciendo un guión en el que aparece esta expresión: "Español de puro bruto". Sé que es una citación del poeta peruano César Vallejo pero ¡no sé como traducirla en italiano! 
La frase es la siguiente:
"Me alisté en la Primera Brigada Mixta, al mando de Enrique Líster. Español de puro bruto."
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## yannalan

Buenos dias
No sé exactamente como se dice in italiano, Lister era un comunista español, general republicano, un soldadote si quieres. un hombre muy brutal.


----------



## Coccibella

¡Gracias por contestar! 
Creo que entiendo lo que quiere decir pero no sé como podría traducirse...¿"un vero bruto"? ¿dejar bruto en italiano también o mejor algo como "animale"?... La construcción de la frase y aquel "español" me crean unos cuantos problemas...


----------



## yannalan

un spagnuolo molto bruto.(brutissimo ?)
(Lister era asi !)


----------



## Coccibella

Había pensado en "Spagnolo, un vero (e proprio) bruto/animale"...


----------



## 0scar

Spagnuolo per/perché molto bruto


----------



## yannalan

Si, Coccibella.


----------



## Coccibella

0scar said:


> Spagnuolo per/perché molto bruto


Creo que eso no se puede decir en italiano... pero a lo mejor yo no entiendo muy bien la construcción española...


----------



## 0scar

La construcción castellana  tampoco "se puede decir", es una licencia de escritor. Creo que hay que traducirla lo más literalmente posible.
Es como decir _italiano de puro latino,__sueco de puro rubio, etc._


----------



## Coccibella

¿Por qué no se puede decir en español? yo nunca había oido esta expresión... y nisiquiera italiano de puro latino... ¿cómo la traducirías? 
¿Por qué me pones "puede decir" entre comillas? ¿no se dice? Por fa dime, me interesa mejorar mi español!


----------



## bauhauso

Hola.

Te lo dice porque nunca lo vas a decir delante de nadie, si no me equivoco.

Nadie dice "Español de puro bruto", faltría decir algo así como "Español de puro bruto que era."

Pero sigue siendo una "licencia poética" o "licencia narrativa" en la que omite parte del texto. De cualquier manera es MUY literario y enrevesado (Difícil, intrincado, oscuro o que con dificultad se puede entender).

No creo que se pueda traducir de manera escueta y directa.

En mi opinión quiere decir que es alguien basto, de pueblo, de acción y pocas palabras.

Espero haber ayudado un poco.


----------



## Coccibella

Sí, ¡muchas gracias a todos! Si alguien se atreve a sugerirme alguna posible traducción...


----------



## bauhauso

"Español basto" "Español fuerte". No me atrevo a traducirlo porque no veo la manera...


----------



## Coccibella

"Spagnolo puro e duro" ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Coccibella said:


> Había pensado en "Spagnolo, un vero (e proprio) bruto/animale"...


 
¡Hola!

Después de leer toda la discusión y las opciones que otros han ofrecido. Creo que esta es la opción (aunque no sea una traducción literal como dicen algunos) que mejor comunica la idea de la oración original en castellano. (Bueno por lo menos en mi opinión). 

P.S. Coccibella hoy estoy "'na crema"  ¿Y vos?


----------



## lsi

Coccibella said:


> ¡Hola a todos! soy nueva del forum...
> Estoy traduciendo un guión en el que aparece esta expresión: "Español de puro bruto". Sé que es una citación del poeta peruano César Vallejo pero ¡no sé como traducirla en italiano!
> La frase es la siguiente:
> "Me alisté en la Primera Brigada Mixta, al mando de Enrique Líster. Español de puro bruto."
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



El hecho de que el texto provenga de un escritor peruano lo aclara todo. "Español de puro bruto" es una expresión que se solía decir antaño en las Américas. Desconozco si su uso sigue estando presente allí. En España, desde luego, no. Pero si lo que quieres es darle cierto sentido a tu traducción, "Español de puro bruto" sería para César Vallejo algo así como un español valiente, intrépido, con un par de huevos.

He encontrado otro texto que puede servirte de ayuda. El entorno lingüístico, curiosamente, siempre es el mismo: Guerra Civil. Es posible que "Español de puro bruto" se dijera con frecuencia en aquella época, al otro lado del océano Atlántico:



> Hace tiempo me relataron esta historia. Acabada la guerra, un grupo de falangistas se acercaron a un pequeño pueblo extremeño, juntaron a la gente en la plaza y decidieron a quien iban a fusilar. El cura del pueblo, sentado en una mesa a la puerta de una cantina, no perdía ojo de las idas y venidas de los camisas azules, digamos que veía tranquilamente la escena, con la clásica pachorra de quien no se pone nervioso fácilmente. Me contaron como lentamente dejó su baso de vino sobre la mesa, se levantó y se encaminó hacia el capitán falangista, pausadamente, sin aspavientos, como quien sabe el paño que toca.
> 
> Al cura la sotana le ladeaba ligeramente, de forma que le colgaba más por la parte de la izquierda que por la derecha. Este detalle, de sobra conocido en el pueblo, no pasó desapercibido al falangista.
> El cura, parco en palabras, ni estimó presentarse, tan solo dijo:
> Tú serás capitán de la Falange, pero yo he sido comandante de requetés.
> Así que me dejas a esta gente aquí, y te vas ahora mismo de este pueblo... ¡o te pego un tiro!
> 
> Esa vez la Falange se fue de vacío. *¡Español de puro bruto!* Se decía en las Américas. Pero en los años de la posguerra, no todos los pueblos tenían un ángel de la guarda con los atributos bien puestos, o el amparo de Dios.



Sólo puedo incluir links en mis posts con más de treinta posts escritos, así que no puedo enlazarte a la web de este fragmento. Espero que te haya podido servir de alguna ayuda.


----------



## CarolMamkny

lsi said:


> El hecho de que el texto provenga de un escritor peruano lo aclara todo. "Español de puro bruto" es una expresión que se solía decir antaño en las Américas. *Desconozco si su uso sigue estando presente allí*. En España, desde luego, no. Pero si lo que quieres es darle cierto sentido a tu traducción, "Español de puro bruto" sería para César Vallejo algo así como *un español valiente, intrépido, con un par de huevos*.


 
 Jejejeje... Yo nunca había escuchado decir "Español de puro bruto" es más sin ningún contexto, pensaría que están diciendo que un hombre español "es una bestia entera" más no que es valiente.


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi sigue significando que es español a fuerza de empeño.

Hacer algo "de puro bruto" es hacer algo (Y lograrlo, matiz importante) por puro empeño, por obsecación y fuerza bruta. Bruto sería equivalente a "animal" "bestia" este último con el significado italiano.
En este caso de la duda, se está  identificando al español con esas características psicológicas (Cabezón, bruto, empecinado, poco "articulado") y se está redundando en la idea mediante una frase hecha que significa exactamente lo mismo.

*"È una bestia a forza di essere bestia".*


----------



## Coccibella

¡Gracias! ahora leeré atentamente lo que me habeis escrito y decidiré... ya os contaré...

p.d: hoy no estoy "na crema" sino que "sto no schifo" y estoy cansada...casi me quedo frita encima del ordenador ¡jajaja!


----------

